# The Latino citizenship boom



## konradv (Mar 17, 2016)

There's been a sharp increase in Latinos in the country legally with green cards to apply for citizenship, just for the opportunity to vote against Trump.  I guess we have Donald to thank for giving people the impetus to become full-fledged Americans.

Latinos line up to get naturalized and stop Donald Trump - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 17, 2016)

probably because he wants to fine visa expirations, end birthright citizenship etc
Not surprising


----------



## pismoe (Mar 17, 2016)

konradv said:


> There's been a sharp increase in Latinos in the country legally with green cards to apply for citizenship, just for the opportunity to vote against Trump.  I guess we have Donald to thank for giving people the impetus to become full-fledged Americans.
> 
> Latinos line up to get naturalized and stop Donald Trump - CNNPolitics.com


--------------------------------------   they are just forming into a Full Fledged FIFTH COLUMN  Konradv .


----------



## konradv (Mar 17, 2016)

pismoe said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > There's been a sharp increase in Latinos in the country legally with green cards to apply for citizenship, just for the opportunity to vote against Trump.  I guess we have Donald to thank for giving people the impetus to become full-fledged Americans.
> ...


Presidente Clinton welcomes all to America.  Trumpistas are the fifth-column.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 17, 2016)

yep , libs and dems and moderate rinos do welcome the fifth column into the USA .  I just hope that some of the welcomers or greeters to the Fifth Column are young and have widdle kids Konradv !!


----------



## pismoe (Mar 17, 2016)

for the first time in USA history young Americans have less money , material things and Freedom than the preceding generations had and immigration is part of the problem KonradV.  Do you live in your Moms basement and drive a skateboard KonnradV ??


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 17, 2016)

konradv said:


> There's been a sharp increase in Latinos in the country legally with green cards to apply for citizenship, just for the opportunity to vote against Trump.  I guess we have Donald to thank for giving people the impetus to become full-fledged Americans.
> 
> Latinos line up to get naturalized and stop Donald Trump - CNNPolitics.com


It happens every 4 years at Presidential elections, its not a new phenomena.


----------



## konradv (Mar 17, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > There's been a sharp increase in Latinos in the country legally with green cards to apply for citizenship, just for the opportunity to vote against Trump.  I guess we have Donald to thank for giving people the impetus to become full-fledged Americans.  Latinos line up to get naturalized and stop Donald Trump- CNNPolitics.com
> ...


Not to this extent and not with this specificity.  Admittedly every four years people with the right to become citizens do so at a higher rate, but this year Hispanics are doing so at an even higher rate due to Trump's campaign.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 17, 2016)

konradv said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


It seems like Hispanics in Florida are doing it as per the Florida Immigration Coalition and not via USCIS 





> Figures from U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services show a 14.5% jump in naturalization applications in June-December of 2015 compared with the same six months in the previous year. *Federal data does not break down those applications by race*, but grass-roots organizations, like the Florida Immigrant Coalition, say their naturalization drives across their swing state are filled primarily by Latinos.


Seems to be limited to Florida via the Coalitions claims.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 19, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Nope. Its all over the country it's just not being publish. I mentioned this last year in a separate thread. I have lots of anchor babies working in my warehouse in San Diego and Atlanta. Ages from 20s to 40s that never voted before but they will vote this time because of Trump. 

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/03/0...ralize-to-vote-against-him.html?referer=&_r=1


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 19, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


And I will repeat my first comment in this topic, it happens every 4 years, many claim to want to naturalize to vote against the person they detest, it is nothing new.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 19, 2016)

,   





charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


                                                 --------------------   and those 20 to 40 year olds want more competitors coming into the country that are willing to work cheaper than the established 20 to 40 year olds , doesn't make any sense Charwin .


----------



## pismoe (Mar 19, 2016)

not very smart , no wonder that south America and mexico are third world Charwin .


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 19, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



This is different. Not this time.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 19, 2016)

pismoe said:


> ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually you don't make sense Pismoe..... Nobody in the right mind a regular employee such as yourself want more competitors. Did they asked for it? No. Do they support illegal immigration? No. So what is your point?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 19, 2016)

konradv said:


> There's been a sharp increase in Latinos in the country legally with green cards to apply for citizenship, just for the opportunity to vote against Trump.  I guess we have Donald to thank for giving people the impetus to become full-fledged Americans.
> 
> Latinos line up to get naturalized and stop Donald Trump - CNNPolitics.com


Republicans have only themselves to blame.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 19, 2016)

pismoe said:


> not very smart , no wonder that south America and mexico are third world Charwin .



Do I control it? do they have a choice? Do you control it Pismoe?


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 19, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


No its not, you haven't shown it to be different at all.


----------



## konradv (Mar 19, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> No its not, you haven't shown it to be different at all.


Reread the OP.  That's what's different about it.  Elections are usually an impetus to become a citizen so you can vote for someone, but this year for Hispanics in particular it's because they want to vote against someone.  It's not about jobs, it's about being called criminals.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 19, 2016)

konradv said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > No its not, you haven't shown it to be different at all.
> ...


I read the op and your link to which I already quoted from your link that states 





> Figures from U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services show a 14.5% jump in naturalization applications in June-December of 2015 compared with the same six months in the previous year. *Federal data does not break down those applications by race*, but grass-roots organizations, like the Florida Immigrant Coalition, say their naturalization drives across their swing state are filled primarily by Latinos.


Do you not see where it says that the Feds don't break down applicants by race? 

Hispanics want to vote against someone instead of for someone? SMFH

Again, you fail to show anything new to what happens every 4 years. Republicans get about 35% of the Hispanic vote each cycle, at this point it is no different, other than Trump has gotten that up a bit. Arizona poll today showed that 47% of Hispanics want tougher border control and illegal immigration curbed.


----------



## konradv (Mar 19, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> I read the op and your link to which I already quoted from your link that states
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what?  They're not the only source of information, as the next line shows.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 19, 2016)

konradv said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > I read the op and your link to which I already quoted from your link that states
> ...


The next line shows it is strictly in Florida which has a high population of Hispanics! All the people claiming it is against Trump are nothing but hispanderers and Hillary supporters as stated in your link. 





> "This is a direct result of his words," said Maria Elena Salinas, *Univision anchor and vocal Donald Trump critic*. "This time around this is different. They're going out specifically to stop Donald Trump."
> 
> Salinas is the co-anchor of Noticiero Univision, the nightly newscast of the United States' most watched Spanish-language television network and is one of the most recognized and trusted Latina journalists in America.


LMFAO


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 20, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



You are in denial.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 20, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ,
> ...


-----------------------------------   you type like you are drunk Charwin !!


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 20, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Denial? Maybe you should try to comprehend the OP's link instead of just the headline. I'll dumb things down for you as best I can.

All of this is from the OP link:
The USCIS doesn't keep track of naturalization records by race.
The Florida Coalition claims more Hispanics are naturalizing in Florida. (which has a high Hispanic population to begin with)
Univision and its "reporters/anchors" claim Hispanics are naturalizing to vote against Trump because Univision and its reporters/anchors are all Hillary supporters/backers. (this is known as opinion/hyperbole/demagoguery)

You can keep playing ignorant all you want, hell, you can even pretend all you want, but the reality is you really haven't shown what you claim to be true or reality. The only thing we really know is that there has been an increase in naturalization during an election year, which is quite common.


----------



## Windship (Mar 20, 2016)

[/QUOTE]Nope. Its all over the country it's just not being publish. I mentioned this last year in a separate thread. I have lots of anchor babies working in my warehouse in San Diego and Atlanta. Ages from 20s to 40s that never voted before but they will vote this time because of Trump.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/03/0...ralize-to-vote-against-him.html?referer=&_r=1[/QUOTE]


Thats because they are scared to fkn death of a wall because walls work and they know it.


----------



## Windship (Mar 20, 2016)

Again, you fail to show anything new to what happens every 4 years. Republicans get about 35% of the Hispanic vote each cycle, at this point it is no different, other than Trump has gotten that up a bit. Arizona poll today showed that 47% of Hispanics want tougher border control and illegal immigration curbed.[/QUOTE]

Not even HALF!! Im surprised it's that much!  mexicans want more mexicans. They dont care about anything else.


----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2016)

konradv said:


> There's been a sharp increase in Latinos in the country legally with green cards to apply for citizenship, just for the opportunity to vote against Trump.  I guess we have Donald to thank for giving people the impetus to become full-fledged Americans.
> 
> Latinos line up to get naturalized and stop Donald Trump - CNNPolitics.com



This is being pushed by Unions, back by the Democrat Party with donations from "unknown sources."

Figure it out for yourself.


----------



## Windship (Mar 20, 2016)

bullshit longknife. R and D want them here. Corporate wants them here Ppl that hire them want them here. 
Thats what they got payed off for. If you think its just the dem's doin this stuff then you have to do some research.


----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2016)

Windship said:


> bullshit longknife. R and D want them here. Corporate wants them here Ppl that hire them want them here.
> Thats what they got payed off for. If you think its just the dem's doin this stuff then you have to do some research.



Please show me anything that indicates Republicans or even corporations are behind the current rush to talk legal residents into applying for citizenship.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 20, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Bullshit. I live in Florida and California most of my life just incase you don't know. Most people that are offended with Trump are the Mexicans not the the Cubans. And I know lots of Cubans and Mexican. People applying for US citizens in California is extremely high. Not just California. Nevada and also Arizona. 
You are relying from what you read and I rely on reality......  You are just as ignorant as Trump. You don't know shit.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nope. Its all over the country it's just not being publish. I mentioned this last year in a separate thread. I have lots of anchor babies working in my warehouse in San Diego and Atlanta. Ages from 20s to 40s that never voted before but they will vote this time because of Trump.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/03/0...ralize-to-vote-against-him.html?referer=&_r=1[/QUOTE]


Thats because they are scared to fkn death of a wall because walls work and they know it.[/QUOTE]

Nope..... Most of these people that are here are against illegals....... But they are against deportation because they have a relatives or someone they know that are illegals. Walls is nothing new. It's what Trump are saying that make them unsafe so they applying at very high numbers.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 20, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



You are lying again ..... Last election Romney only get 27% not 35% of Hispanic voters............ This time you are lucky if Trump will even get 10%. I can guarantee you that. Why would any Hispanic people vote for this asshole especially parading Arpaio? Quite Disgusting. Where did you even get the 47%?  Cry me driver..... 
Also do you want me to give you a especial tour at the border with a high ranking immigration officer? Choose which border Arizona or Texas. I'm very serious. 


Latino Voters in the 2012 Election


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 20, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Bullshit. I live in Florida and California most of my life just incase you don't know. Most people that are offended with Trump are the Mexicans not the the Cubans. And I know lots of Cubans and Mexican. People applying for US citizens in California is extremely high. Not just California. Nevada and also Arizona.
> You are relying from what you read and I rely on reality......  You are just as ignorant as Trump. You don't know shit.


I live in CA and have for over 40 years, half of my family is Hispanic/Mexican, all of whom are voting for Trump. Most people who are offended by Trump are Progressive's that fail the basic ability to comprehend reality and choose to re-act violently based on their ignorance.

LPR's applying for citizenship to vote in an election year is nothing new. Based on your poor English skills, I'm betting you are either an immigrant or an illegal.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 20, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> It's what Trump are saying that make them unsafe so they applying at very high numbers.


You have yet to prove any of this. 
Context of what Trump says has been taken out to poorly demagogue him.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 20, 2016)

Walls have never worked. Laws can work if they are enforced.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 20, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


I'm lying again? You have yet to show I have lied about anything. SMFH Romney got 27%? OK What about all the prior elections? Republicans average about 35% of the Hispanic vote. Do you know what an average is?





> In the 2010 midterm elections, 60% of Hispanics voted Democratic, while 38% voted Republican.[5] In 2008, 67% of Hispanics voted for Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama, while 31% of Hispanics voted for Republican presidential candidate John McCain.[6] In 2006, 69% of Latino voters supported Democratic candidates in congressional races, while 30% supported Republican candidates.


You can guarantee Trump won't break 10% of the Hispanic vote? LMFAO

Sorry, kid, you don't seem to know half of what you think you do. Look, we get it, you're a Sanders Progressive with a degree in underwater basket weaving which is why you work in a warehouse. You're politically inept so far.

Wow, you can get me a high ranking border patrol officer to give me a tour of the border? LMFAO Which has absolutely what to do with the topic or even the discussion?


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 20, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. I live in Florida and California most of my life just incase you don't know. Most people that are offended with Trump are the Mexicans not the the Cubans. And I know lots of Cubans and Mexican. People applying for US citizens in California is extremely high. Not just California. Nevada and also Arizona.
> ...



Nope...  I'm pure and bred here in USA. You are very funny.  You are claiming that you have Mexican family and they are voting for Trump? You are one lying human being. What are benefits for the Mexicans voting Trump? Except deport. Do you even understand the repercussions for the Mexicans if Trump win the presidency? That means ALL Mexicans in this country. ALL. Think if you have common sense.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 20, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



You are talking 2006? Darn are you really this ignorant? Bush yes I agree with the 35% because at that time GOPs are trying very hard to gain Hispanic voters and so is Romney. 
This time Adolf Trump TRASH the Hispanic people...... So try again. And yes I GUARANTEE  you Trump will not get more than 10% of Hispanic voters. 
Tour at the border. For you to understand what is going at the borders. At the same time these officers can also accompany you where and what offices where these Mexicans are applying for US citizens in such a big numbers.


----------



## guno (Mar 20, 2016)

konradv said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 20, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > It's what Trump are saying that make them unsafe so they applying at very high numbers.
> ...



Trump has trash the Mexicans and blacks. 

9 Outrageous Things Donald Trump Has Said About Latinos


----------



## pismoe (Mar 20, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


-------------------------------    yeah , rely on Charwin rather than what you read .   Charwin knows best .


----------



## MaryL (Mar 20, 2016)

konradv said:


> There's been a sharp increase in Latinos in the country legally with green cards to apply for citizenship, just for the opportunity to vote against Trump.  I guess we have Donald to thank for giving people the impetus to become full-fledged Americans.
> 
> Latinos line up to get naturalized and stop Donald Trump - CNNPolitics.com


Funny that. Hispanics. People that cheat on immigration laws and  over populate their homeland  need new places to go, funny that THEY in particular want OPEN immigration.  Funny that. Racism is ANYONE that doesn't go along with that. Racism, the new McCarthyism.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 20, 2016)

konradv said:


> There's been a sharp increase in Latinos in the country legally with green cards to apply for citizenship, just for the opportunity to vote against Trump.  I guess we have Donald to thank for giving people the impetus to become full-fledged Americans.
> 
> Latinos line up to get naturalized and stop Donald Trump - CNNPolitics.com


Long before Trump, there has been a sharp increase in Hispanic populace. Illegal immigration might HAVE something to do with that. Maybe? Pretending racism is a factor, that astounds me. Most of us NON HISPANICS are appalled at  racism AND the pro Hispanic Bullshit that permeates this issue. Hispanics don't get a freebee on immigration, and that is THAT. We all want fairness. Fee passes according to race, ethnicity or  culture go away. We all want fairness, yes?


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 20, 2016)

pismoe said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Aside from hating blacks and Hispanics...... what do you know Pismoe? 
The only comment or question  I heard from you in the past was..... How many people fit in my boat? That's 25. My car only fit one passenger just incase you want to know this time.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 20, 2016)

konradv said:


> There's been a sharp increase in Latinos in the country legally with green cards to apply for citizenship, just for the opportunity to vote against Trump.  I guess we have Donald to thank for giving people the impetus to become full-fledged Americans.
> 
> Latinos line up to get naturalized and stop Donald Trump - CNNPolitics.com


Latinos define  illegal immigration. Wow. That may be a little self serving, isn't it?


----------



## konradv (Mar 20, 2016)

MaryL said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > There's been a sharp increase in Latinos in the country legally with green cards to apply for citizenship, just for the opportunity to vote against Trump.  I guess we have Donald to thank for giving people the impetus to become full-fledged Americans.  Latinos line up to get naturalized and stop Donald Trump - CNNPolitics.com
> ...


What definition are you talking about?  You seem to be imagining things that aren't there, since the article is about LEGAL immigrants.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 20, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


If you are pure and bred here, you might think about taking remedial English classes, because your broken English says you are neither born here nor bred here.

Wow, you call me a liar for telling you how my family is deciding to vote! watafuknmoron

Illegals can be deported as they come into contact with the law, in fact that is the law. Trump can do no more than follow the law, the difference between him and Clinton is that Clinton tells you one thing and then behind closed doors does the opposite. Sanders stance is outside the law and will never come to fruition. 

No, deportation doesn't mean all Mexicans in the country will be deported, how fuckin stupid are you? Unless you somehow believe that all Mexicans in the US are here illegally, is that what you think, you fuckin racist?


----------



## MaryL (Mar 20, 2016)

konradv said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


Really? Nobody noticed Hispanics (whom make up 75% of illegal aliens) support open immigration. "Racism" IS the last bastion of the scoundrel.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 20, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Trump trashing Hispanics? Here I thought it was only Mexicans. SMFH
Trump will get between 30% and 40% of the Hispanic vote come the General Election.

If I want a tour of the border I'll call my Uncle. If I want to see Hispancs applying for citizenship, I'll drive the 6 miles to my local USCIS office where my wife works to have lunch with her. If I want to talk to Hispanics applying for naturalization I'll go to my brother-in-laws office where he does their paperwork as their attorney. Mexicans aren't applying in larger than normal numbers, there is an increase in overall naturalization requests by all LPR's that are here which is quite common during major election cycles.If you have any factual information beyond that then share, otherwise quit blowing smoke up my ass thinking you know more than you actually do.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 20, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Subjective opinion. Nothing like twisting words for your own outcome, or blame people for actions of morons.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



1. From your post #20 I asked you where you get the 47%. You ignored it because you cannot prove it. 
2. I proved to you that 35% is incorrect it is 27%. 
3. You keep saying the applications of US citizenships peak during election year. Do you have a link or chart something to prove your claim? None. But there are several link proving the applications are extremely high this year because of Trump.
4. Bush and Romney work very hard to gain Hispanic voters. Best Romney got was 27%....... Do you even think Adolf Trump will get anything closer than that when he call Mexicans rapist, criminals, drug dealers? Trust me in general Hispanic people hate that. Again I guarantee you Trump will not get no  more than 10%. 
5. You claimed that you have Mexican relatives (which is hard to believe) that support Trump. Trump called them drug dealers, rapist, criminals. Is that acceptable to them? What is the benefits for them by supporting Trump? You are one lying human being. 
6. You cannot even prove to me here that you really live in California. I have a house in Palm Spring but In staying here in La Jolla to get closer to the water. 
7. Now you are claiming you have relatives that work at these offices. Calling your uncle, your wife, brother inlaw. If you want to see this and that....... You are full of crap. That means nothing coming from you. I did not say go see your relatives.........  That is not what I want.............. I want to give you a tour physically to prove my other point NOT the bullshit that you are telling me. How about it? If you don't take my challenge either you are a coward or just plain fake. 
Darn how can you be so ignorant? But please stop lying.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



No lightweight.......... You are hallucinating.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


1) The 47% came from a poll on Arizona from CNN over the weekend.
2) Romney got 27%, I stated Republicans get about 35% (which is an avg) and went on to show past elections with higher numbers than Romney's 27%. Democrats (66% +/-) hold a 2-1 preference of Hispanics over Republicans (which is 33% +/-). Again, I suggest you take a remedial English class to learn comprehension.
3) The OP link states that the naturalization inquiries are up 14% over normal. This has been posted by me now more than once.





> Figures from U.S. *Citizenship and Immigration Services show a 14.5% jump in naturalization applications in June-December of 2015 compared with the same six months in the previous year.* Federal data does not break down those applications by race, but grass-roots organizations, like the Florida Immigrant Coalition, say their naturalization drives across their swing state are filled primarily by Latinos.


4) You showed that Romney got 27% because he literally sucked. As to Trump, he will get between 30 - 40%. Prior Republicans all got 30% +, Bush got 38%
5) Still calling me a liar based on your own prejudices. watafuknmoron - You see, Hillary we all can't stand, Bernie is a Socialist, Cruz isn't worthy, and Kasich will never get the nomination. Who does that leave? Either not voting or voting for Trump.
6) I live in Sacramento. Whether you believe it or not, I could care less.
7) You want to give me a tour along the border to prove what? So if I don't drive the 8 hours to the southern border so you can give me a tour? where earlier you were going to have a high ranking BP officer give it to me..... What is a border tour going to prove? It's not going to show Hispanics naturalizing to stop Trump, rather it will only show the illegals that are caught and being processed. The issue is your claim that Hispanics are naturalizing all across the country to stop Trump, something you haven't proven.

Calling me a liar and a coward only shows how young, ignorant, and stupid you truly are.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


LMFAO Such the bigot. Sorry, we're not socialists.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2016)

MaryL said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > There's been a sharp increase in Latinos in the country legally with green cards to apply for citizenship, just for the opportunity to vote against Trump.  I guess we have Donald to thank for giving people the impetus to become full-fledged Americans.
> ...








No, racism is your irrational hatred of certain groups of people based on ( in this case) race.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



That doesn't change a thing. You are a liar, dumb and ignorant asshole. You barely answer my questions....... Shithead. I never change my challenge. Yes a high ranking BP officer will give you a tour not me......... you coward. 
Romney got 27% and barely made a comments against Mexicans. Do you even believe Trump will get anything by trashing the Mexicans. I know you like sucking Trump dick but good lord you are a fucking moron. Go drink your cool aid. 
Sacramento? Do you expect me to believe anything from you? Based from how garbage you write maybe you live in Baltimore. 
I'm a republican but will never vote for Trump. Where in the world you came up with 30 to 40%. Unless you are dumb and hallucinating. Trump will never get 10% of Hispanic voter.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Sorry dude..... You are hallucinating moron.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


I'm a liar, dumb and ignorant asshole? Don't project your shortcomings on to me. If it makes you feel more like a man from the whiny bitch you are then I feel for you. 

Barely answer your questions? Hell, I answered each and every one of them, its the answers and refutation of your stupidity you don't like.

Romney had the lowest Hispanic vote by a Republican, again, the Republicans get about 35% of the Hispanic vote, Trump will get between 30 - 40% it's basic and simple. For you to claim he will get <10% shows your either a pubescent boy or a complete and utter fuckinmoron.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Please take a remedial English course, your English is atrocious.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Dude...... You have not change anything. You are s liar and dumb fuck ignorant. You are a good example of Trump dumb supporters. What a fucking idiot. Trump will NEVER get 1% of Hispanic voters. That I guarantee you moron.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Look low class citizen. Please go take you meds and change your diaper.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


So you can't refute what I have shown and stated, typical.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Lightweight Douche bag. Drink your cool aid and go stand in the corner.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Nope. You are still a liar and ignorant asshole. Douche bag.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Hard to be something you have yet to prove. watafuknmoron


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Rear end................... Here it comes. Trump will get less than 10% of Hispanic voters. What did I say? 

Here’s How Mexico Has Joined the Stop Trump Movement


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Prove? You prove it yourself that you are a liar and fucking ignorant moron. Dumb shit.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Rear end................... Here it comes. Trump will get less than 10% of Hispanic voters. What did I say?
> 
> Here’s How Mexico Has Joined the Stop Trump Movement


From your own link





> Bloomberg reports Mexican diplomats are mobilizing for the first time to help assist immigrants to gain U.S. citizenship. *The hope?* Boost turnaround among immigrant voters enough to tip the scale in the election.


So Mexico is going to do what others have failed at. LMFAO
What does the quote say? They HOPE to boost turnaround enough to tip the scales. How did that Hope and Change work out for you under Obama?


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Prove? You prove it yourself that you are a liar and fucking ignorant moron. Dumb shit.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Rear end................... Here it comes. Trump will get less than 10% of Hispanic voters. What did I say?
> ...



What Obama? Obama won 2 terms. 
This just show that you are dumb, ignorant and stupid. No one has done this before. This proves that your Adolf Trump will not get 10% of Hispanic voters. Scumbag.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> What Obama? Obama won 2 terms.This just show that you are dumb, ignorant and stupid. No one has done this before. This proves that your Adolf Trump will not get 10% of Hispanic voters. Scumbag.


No other President has won two terms? You've got to be kidding me! LMFAO at the shear stupidity you display.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> I live in CA and have for over 40 years, half of my family is Hispanic/Mexican, all of whom are voting for Trump.



Every poll out there indicates your family is an anomaly.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > I live in CA and have for over 40 years, half of my family is Hispanic/Mexican, all of whom are voting for Trump.
> ...


It very well may be, that doesn't change the fact that Republicans get roughly 35% of the Hispanic vote during elections (D's 66% R's 33%), with Romney being the exception.

I would give you this link and its poll to ponder
No Joke: Trump Can Win Plenty of Latinos


> Finally, if it’s true that Trump is inspiring voters who feel alienated and abandoned by the political process, then the fact that there might be Latinos who support Trump makes sense. America’s largest minority knows about alienation and abandonment. So they are no more immune than other voters to what South Carolina Gov. Nikki Haley described as Trump’s “siren call.” What he’s saying and how he is saying it may be resonating with many Latino voters.
> 
> A new poll confirms it. In the national survey, which was conducted by Beck Research on behalf of the American Federation for Children, 38 percent of Latinos favor Trump. Ted Cruz got 15 percent. Jeb Bush pulled in 14 percent. And Marco Rubio, the guy who’s supposed to be the one who could unite the party and win? Just 8 percent.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



McCain didn't break 30% either and Trump will be lucky to break out of the teens this year.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


We all have our opinions, yet claiming things based on hope don't amount to much. The Neo-Cons are failing to stop him, Cruz has failed, Romney increased his popularity, now Mexico is hoping to do something by giving clinics for LPR's on how to naturalize. Naturalization takes some time, if they are applying now, they won't make the Nov time frame to vote. imjusayn


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



It's not my opinion.  It's backed solidly by statistics and polling.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


And yet its not. Its backed by opinion based on cherry picked interpretation of data, nothing more. I just gave you a link in my previous comment that shows quite the opposite of your claim.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Here it shows McCain received 31%
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/07/us/politics/07latino.html?_r=0


> Nationwide, Hispanics voted 67 percent for Mr. Obama and *31 percent for Senator John McCain,* according to Edison/Mitofsky exit polls. In 2004, Senator John Kerry won 53 percent, while 44 percent of Hispanics voted for President Bush, a record for Latino support for a Republican presidential nominee.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > What Obama? Obama won 2 terms.This just show that you are dumb, ignorant and stupid. No one has done this before. This proves that your Adolf Trump will not get 10% of Hispanic voters. Scumbag.
> ...



You are twisting your own post. You trash Obama but he won 2 terms. You are clearly not very smart. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Nope...... You talk too much. Trump will only get less than 10% of Hispanic voters. That I guarantee you.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Twisting my words? You still can't comprehend basic English? Did you not state the following 





> *Obama won 2 terms*.This just show that you are dumb, ignorant and stupid. *No one has done this before*. This proves that your Adolf Trump will not get 10% of Hispanic voters. Scumbag


So no other President has won two terms? Didn't GW Bush win 2 terms? How about Bill Clinton, Ronald Reagan, etc. 

Come on, own up to your shear stupidity.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


I talk to much? I'm not the one making outlandish claims based on inane* hope*.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



All of those won 2 terms. So what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> ... You still can't comprehend basic English? ...
> 
> Come on, own up to your shear [sic] stupidity.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


You tell me, you are the one claiming that no one has won 2 terms other than Obama.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Outlandish? You claimed Trump will win 30% to 40%.......  Let me repeat it to your dumb thick skull. 
Bush got 35% and Romney got 27% of Hispanic voters....... And both tried very hard to gain Hispanic votes.......
You are fucking tell me after Trump trashing the Mexicans..... They will vote for Trump? Why would they vote for this asshole? What are the benefits they gain by voting Trump? 
I guarantee you Trump will not get no more than 10%. Read the entirety of the link might help your ignorance. 

http://www.salon.com/2016/02/26/don...ember_they_wont_forget_his_toxic_hate_speech/


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Bush got 38% and some even show him as having received 40%. You are still espousing nothing but someone's opinion. Even your own link claims Trump will get at least 27%. 





> And when asked whom they’d vote for if the choice was between Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton (the most likely scenario at this point), 73 percent said they’d vote for Clinton.


 You really should comprehend your links much better.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Are you fucking serious? You single digit IQ human being. I never said that. You mentioned Obama..... I said he won 2 terms. WTF.... 
Then your post #74.......... you put words in my mouth. You are a liar and dishonest person.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 21, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



You are one fucking human waste.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


So me quoting your exact words is now me putting words in your mouth? Calling me a liar and a dishonest person is hilarious, your own comment and you blame me for what you stated. watafuknidiot


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Quit projecting your stupidity on me. Own up to your ignorance, nothing wrong with you showing your stupidity, just admit it and stop replying, and maybe you won't look the fool. imjusayn


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Yes you are a liar. Your credibility is at stake here idiot. 
You are a very dishonest person. Go back and read all the post you posted to refresh your low IQ.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Nope.... You are the most dishonest scumbag person I ever encountered here in this site. Your bastard and arrogant bullshit attitude is very impressive.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Nope.... You are the most dishonest scumbag person I ever encountered here in this site. Your bastard and arrogant bullshit attitude is very impressive.


I'm telling you, that remedial English class will do you some good, it can help you actually comprehend what articles actually state verse what their headlines want to claim, it will make your comments much more easy to read, you won't look so foolish by writing so ineptly, I can go on, but I think you get my point.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Yes you are a liar. Your credibility is at stake here idiot.
> You are a very dishonest person. Go back and read all the post you posted to refresh your low IQ.


You just can't get past your own stupidity. My credibility is at stake? LMFAO I'm dishonest? How so? I pointed out your fallacies and your inability to comprehend your link and that of the OP's and you claim I'm dishonest. SMFH You really should read past the headlines.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you are a liar. Your credibility is at stake here idiot.
> ...



Yes you are a dishonest human being. And you can shove that to your face.
You are desperately trying to change the subject because of your stupidity. Asshole. Sure your credibility as a liar and dishonest person is your trade mark here. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.... You are the most dishonest scumbag person I ever encountered here in this site. Your bastard and arrogant bullshit attitude is very impressive.
> ...



That's all you've got? You sure impressed me with your lying attitude. I branded you as a dishonest person. Keep it up because IM NOT GOING TO LET YOU GET AWAY TILL YOU APOLOGIZED.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Yes you are a dishonest human being. And you can shove that to your face.
> You are desperately trying to change the subject because of your stupidity. Asshole. Sure your credibility as a liar and dishonest person is your trade mark here. You are embarrassing yourself.


How have I changed the subject? You sure like to claim I do a lot of things, yet you can't back up your assertions. All you are still able to do is run your mouth like a pubescent boy.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> That's all you've got? You sure impressed me with your lying attitude. I branded you as a dishonest person. Keep it up because IM NOT GOING TO LET YOU GET AWAY TILL YOU APOLOGIZED.


Me, apologize for your ignorance and stupidity? LMFAO You can brand me what ever you need to if it makes you feel better, pubescent boy.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > That's all you've got? You sure impressed me with your lying attitude. I branded you as a dishonest person. Keep it up because IM NOT GOING TO LET YOU GET AWAY TILL YOU APOLOGIZED.
> ...



Well COWARD...... Why don't you take my challenge. It is your ignorance and stupidity how we got here in the first place asshole. I know you don't care being branded as a liar dishonest bastard person. Because you are low class and a human waste. Try again.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


OK, you want a challenge, so be it. Now, grow the fuck up pubescent child.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Grow the fuck up?  Why don't YOU grow the fuck up in the first place..... When you are the one that started all this shit.... You are taking my challenge. Good for you.
Send me an email here what city you live and I will direct you to place where they do conference meetings today or tomorrow whatever time you want.... My cost.  I'm waiting.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Liquid reigns..... I just sent you an email of the area where they do live conference meeting in Sacramento. You have 4 places to pick which ever is closer to your house. I'm waiting.
I know you are not well educated but find someone who can take the challenge.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


I started it by having to dumb the article down for you to comprehend it? I simply pointed out your ignorance, you started with the insults and name calling. Now, grow the fuck up.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid reigns..... I just sent you an email of the area where they do live conference meeting in Sacramento. You have 4 places to pick which ever is closer to your house. I'm waiting.
> I know you are not well educated but find someone who can take the challenge.


Wow, the pubescent child wants to challenge me on his line of work. SMFH Do you even know what an IQ test is? How about I challenge you on my line of work? You are only making yourself the fool.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Grow the fuck up? Why don't you grow the fuck up....... As I said........
You can argue and disagree however and whatever the fuck you want but if you keep insulting and insulting just to prove your worthless nonsense opinion. Then you are in for a war. I will fucking trash you. Now grow the fuck up. 

I sent you an email where they do live conference in Sacramento. I'm waiting.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid reigns..... I just sent you an email of the area where they do live conference meeting in Sacramento. You have 4 places to pick which ever is closer to your house. I'm waiting.
> ...



Making myself fool? Grow the fuck up asshole.......
Okay.... What do you for a living? I will take that challenge too. However and whatever challenge you want. Then  pick what language you want.


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


How about basic English, since you can't even get that right. LMFAO :yawn:


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



OKAY MOTHER FUCKER....... TELL ME WHAT YOU DO FOR A LIVING...... ENGLISH IF YOU WANT BUT I WANT LIVE.......  HOW ABOUT  BASIC MATH OR SIMPLE ALGEBRA JUST FOR YOU....... IM STILL WAITING FOR YOUR REPLY WHAT PLACE TO TAKE THE CONFERENCE IN SACRAMENTO. IF YOU DONT TAKE IT...... YOU ARE A FUCKING COWARD. HOW ABOUT IT FUCKER?
HOW ABOUT RIGHT NOW VIA FACETIME OR SKYPE?


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



I know that's  all you got..... You cannot even take simple challenge to prove what kind of education you have. You are a liar a scumbag bastard.
HOW ABOUT FACETIME OR SKYPE?


----------



## Liquid Reigns (Mar 22, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


So the DAK can start a conversation via the button, but he doesn't now how to check it? I bet you're a moose, all you have is your suck hole. It's OK, yobo, you've shown yourself to be the utter fool more than once.

Another Obama Fizzle

Here you seem to be the same old you, always name calling when you get shown to be inept and utterly wrong.
Should our Constitution's 2nd Amendment be amended ... ?


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

Liquid Reigns said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



Aside from your low class BASTARD....... YOU ARE ALSO  A STALKER..... Dannyboys is the same like you a low class human being..... You are desperately trying to change the subject. 
I did not get your notification right away.... So I just replied back to your anemic email..... So far you have not told me what you do for a living..... 
To make it easier for you How about FaceTime or Skype?


----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2016)

Watching two childish twerps calling each other names gets kinds old after a while.


----------



## charwin95 (Mar 22, 2016)

longknife said:


> Watching two childish twerps calling each other names gets kinds old after a while.



My apologies. I will try to move the argument to email section.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Liquid Reigns said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 11, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...



What are you trying to prove STALKER monkey brain?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid Reigns said:
> ...




Overwrought little emo is amusing.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 11, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I know you are in love with me ............ Grow the fuck up one liner monkey. STALKER.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




No means no. Get back on topic, boy.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 11, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



What topic? You don't have a topic idiot.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 11, 2016)

konradv said:


> There's been a sharp increase in Latinos in the country legally with green cards to apply for citizenship, just for the opportunity to vote against Trump.  I guess we have Donald to thank for giving people the impetus to become full-fledged Americans.
> 
> Latinos line up to get naturalized and stop Donald Trump - CNNPolitics.com


Amazing how far folks will come to vote for someone they hate...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> ....
> 
> What topic? ...




Um, this one:



konradv said:


> There's been a sharp increase in Latinos in the country legally with green cards to apply for citizenship, just for the opportunity to vote against Trump.  I guess we have Donald to thank for giving people the impetus to become full-fledged Americans.
> 
> Latinos line up to get naturalized and stop Donald Trump - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 11, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



You are truly a monkey idiot......... This topic was in March and you are trying to drag me in to this topic. 
Idiot. I'm done with this topic. 
Try again.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Why are you posting here if you have no intention of addressing the topic?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 11, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Dude.... Because of your desperation you are trying to drag me into this thread. I still don't have clue what you are trying to do cyber monkey. I'm not addressing the topic. I'm addressing your stupidity.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> ... I'm not addressing the topic. .......




Well, give it a try, kid.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 11, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I'm not addressing the topic. .......
> ...



You are so desperate dragging me to this thread which Im no longer interested. Then keep modifying my post. Dude I still don't have a clue what you are trying to do monkey brain.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2016)

It seems pretty silly to imagine enough people of Latino heritage are eligible for citizenship and motivated to apply just to vote in this election and that there would be numbers great enough to influence the election. Too much of a pile.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2016)

It seems that Trump's numbers with Latinos are not as bad as previously assumed anyway.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 18, 2016)

Windship said:


> ....  mexicans [sic] want more mexicans [sic]. They dont [sic] care about anything else.



?
Who told you that, dopey


----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2016)

Seems the big push to have aliens apply for citizenship has been nothing but another union/Democrat flop. The deadline has come and gone for applying in time to register and vote in November. All we see and hear now is a booming silence. 

As usual, it was a scam. Offers of free help with applying failed to tell that they needed to show up with $850 money orders or certified checks and the "help" did not include consulting with immigration lawyers.


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 18, 2016)

longknife said:


> Seems the big push to have aliens apply for citizenship has been nothing but another union/Democrat flop. The deadline has come and gone for applying in time to register and vote in November. All we see and hear now is a booming silence.
> 
> As usual, it was a scam. Offers of free help with applying failed to tell that they needed to show up with $850 money orders or certified checks and the "help" did not include consulting with immigration lawyers.



Latino immigrants applying for U.S. citizenship in record numbers thanks to Trump


----------



## longknife (Jul 19, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Seems the big push to have aliens apply for citizenship has been nothing but another union/Democrat flop. The deadline has come and gone for applying in time to register and vote in November. All we see and hear now is a booming silence.
> ...



Good try. But this was last April. Another hype piece that doesn't do a thing to tell the truth.


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 19, 2016)

longknife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Just wondering if you know how long is the process. 
But don't worry Trump will only get Hispanic votes between 10 to 15%. That is my 2c estimate.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 19, 2016)

I hope 2016 see's a record number of new Latino Citzenships! I hope they vote 90% for Clinton!


----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



My wife was considering taking advantage of the push in April and was told it took at least six months from the date of application to the actual interview process. From that was another two or three months until the actual taking of the oath. In other words 8 to 9 months from start to finish.

The USICS was flooded with applications - a lot of which I think were put together like crap. How many government-issued inboxes are six feet high?


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 20, 2016)

longknife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Long knife you are talking to me........ Last year.......  You told me you paid thousands of $ to get your wife get citizenship? Now you are applying again? Bigamy is against the law.......... 

There is no such thing a 6 feet high of applications. Normally they are stored in a file cabinets....... Are you sure you went to USCIS not in reservations?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 20, 2016)

Trump will win the Hispanic vote he will create good paying jobs in construction and he will bring about good trade deals that will keep our nations agricultural industry soaring. He won't waste his valuable time on social issues, he is a freedom and privacy first thinker. America will prosper with D Trump at the helm.  America needs this change.


----------



## longknife (Jul 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I think you misunderstood. I paid lots and lots of $$$$$ to get my wife and her 5 kids PERMANENT RESIDENCY.

And, we just paid again to get her Green Card extended for another 10 years.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2016)

longknife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...











And after those ten years you'll have to pay again.


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 21, 2016)

longknife said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



You lost me there buddy......


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 21, 2016)

Rambunctious said:


> Trump will win the Hispanic vote he will create good paying jobs in construction and he will bring about good trade deals that will keep our nations agricultural industry soaring. He won't waste his valuable time on social issues, he is a freedom and privacy first thinker. America will prosper with D Trump at the helm.  America needs this change.



Yeah right........ Upfront calling them murderers, rapist drug dealers..... If you are a Mexican how can you even think voting for this racist dude?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Trump will win the Hispanic vote he will create good paying jobs in construction and he will bring about good trade deals that will keep our nations agricultural industry soaring. He won't waste his valuable time on social issues, he is a freedom and privacy first thinker. America will prosper with D Trump at the helm.  America needs this change.
> ...




Who is "them"? What evidence is there of a "racist dude"?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 21, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Yeah right........ Upfront calling them murderers, rapist drug dealers..... If you are a Mexican how can you even think voting for this racist dude?


There is nothing racist about securing our borders if you think there is you need to stop watching left wing nuts on TV.


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 23, 2016)

Rambunctious said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah right........ Upfront calling them murderers, rapist drug dealers..... If you are a Mexican how can you even think voting for this racist dude?
> ...



No no no no........ I'm talking about Trump trashing Mexicans. NOT your sexy wall. 
If Trump calling ALL Mexicans rapist, drug dealers murderers........ Why would Hispanics vote Trump? What benefits do they gain by voting Trump?

Yes Trump is a Racist.... You can research that your own.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 23, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> .....
> If Trump calling ALL Mexicans rapist, drug dealers murderers.............




But he hasn't done that, has he?


----------



## Mudda (Jul 23, 2016)

Mexicans will vote for Trump because they too want a wall between the US and Mexico to stop all the other beaners from coming up here. Kinda like Trump doesn't want immigrants coming here to steal our jobs. Once you're here, you want the door closed behind you.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 23, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Mexicans will vote for Trump because they too want a wall between the US and Mexico to stop all the other beaners from coming up here. Kinda like Trump doesn't want immigrants coming here to steal our jobs. Once you're here, you want the door closed behind you.




Only myopic fools like you.


----------



## Mudda (Jul 23, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Mexicans will vote for Trump because they too want a wall between the US and Mexico to stop all the other beaners from coming up here. Kinda like Trump doesn't want immigrants coming here to steal our jobs. Once you're here, you want the door closed behind you.
> ...


And he/shes like you.


----------

